# warning chimes not working issue



## Skipoles (Jun 3, 2003)

So recently i noticed that when i start my car i hear the seat belt warning chime ring 3 times and it say fasten seatbelt on the dash indictor and then it stops but when i open the driverside door i don't see the indictor light in the dash pop on. Also when i leave the key in the ingiation it doesn't chime to let me know or if ive left the lights on. The interior light doesnt turn on when i open the unlocked door, only when i unlock it from the remote or open any of the other doors it turns on. Now all the other doors it lights up on the dash that they are open but no chime and same with the trunk to chime or light when its open. 

I did a little research on passatworld some say may be a bad instrument cluseter but mine had been replaced eariler this year..they were saying it was might be bad if i lost all chimes which i haven't it just seems ive lost any chimes to do with the diverside door and stuff. 

Don't know if it has anything to do with it but the seat belt keeps getting stuck and im not able to put it on but then it releases. 

Anyone else experinence this ever? Any ideas why this is happening. 

thanks 
James


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check the door closing microswitch.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

tryin2vw said:


> check the door closing microswitch.


 ^^ x2.


----------

